# Home made router table & table saw cabinet



## paoson (Oct 29, 2014)

Hello friends, present my last job, a new design of router & table saw.
In my youtube channel have more videos of machine...Hope you like!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCqB7IYbyIM


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice - thanks for sharing - some good music stuff on your channel - I'll look more later


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

nice..very clever and useful


----------



## Dan3103 (Mar 24, 2015)

You definitely put a lot of thought into your design! 

Nice project, thanks for posting your work!


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey guys, check out the tools in this one of his videos! To say nothing of his craftsmanship. Awesome work!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB3dYz0DSAQ


----------



## paoson (Oct 29, 2014)

thank you very much to all!!


----------



## Strap (Jun 11, 2014)

Great project but what of load of question you video bring to mind. Like what surface did you use, etc ect. But thank all the same by showing what can be done with a lot of ingenuity and skill 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paoson (Oct 29, 2014)

Strap said:


> Great project but what of load of question you video bring to mind. Like what surface did you use, etc ect. But thank all the same by showing what can be done with a lot of ingenuity and skill
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks friend! I use hard plywood for table, and soft plywood for cabinet.
The guides are perfil of aluminium.


----------



## paoson (Oct 29, 2014)

New video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb43vFDioVs


----------



## Dan3103 (Mar 24, 2015)

Wow, that is great! I really like the way your sled and panel jig work, being able to cut from both sides is a great feature! You do great work, thanks for posting!


----------



## paoson (Oct 29, 2014)

New video...

https://youtu.be/z-WfpiLPU8Q


And plans!!!
http://paoson.com/downloads/en/home/11-sierra-y-fresadora-de-mesa.html


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 20, 2012)

This is an absolutely ingenius design! Yet so compact. The level of accuracy is so high, I really admire the attention to details. I have been wanting to make a tablesaw with my skillsaw, but was hesitant. Your video makes me want to rethink. I cannot match the accuracy and neatness you have put together, but I get a lot of ideas from your video. Thanks for sharing.

John


----------



## paoson (Oct 29, 2014)

*last video*

My last vídeo...thanks!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bh7FTIbVdog


----------



## paoson (Oct 29, 2014)

*last video!*

share my last job...hope you like!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlElAkH6XGA


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Paoson
A excellent video to show how to get the maximum from your tools. 
An older book written by the author/instructor Christophoro was excellent to show readers how to get the most from each power tool. Of course this was long before video. 
Most of us don't maximize the potential of our power tools.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Very unique ideas for a space-saving multi-use woodworking unit! What was the first "tool" you designed and made, with a Dremel type tool? Thanks for sharing, & hope to see more of your innovative shop tools. Be safe.


----------



## paoson (Oct 29, 2014)

woodchux said:


> Very unique ideas for a space-saving multi-use woodworking unit! What was the first "tool" you designed and made, with a Dremel type tool? Thanks for sharing, & hope to see more of your innovative shop tools. Be safe.



you're right! I started with a dremel and a pencil...

Thanks!


----------

